# Pumping Insulin



## martindt1606 (Sep 28, 2012)

Picked up an this book from a number of threads - is the price i am seeing on amazon correct - over ?120.


----------



## AlisonF (Sep 28, 2012)

No, it's good, but it's not that good! It should be around ?15-?20 new, I have no idea what Amazon are doing. Plus that's the 4th edition they're selling, there is now a newer 5th edition.

You can see the 5th edition here http://www.diabetesnet.com/pumping-insulin - I don't know if those guys will ship to the UK but it's worth a try.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2012)

It's been like that for months! Occasionally you get a 'normal' priced one on Amazon, but it's all via resellers, they don't seem to stock it themselves - certainly not the 5th Ed.

Maybe I should sell my 4th Ed and buy a new 5th elsewhere


----------



## schmeezle (Sep 28, 2012)

Let me know if I can help....... Barnes and Noble (local and online store) has it.....something like $24 USD total for 5th ed.  Would have to see about shipping options.......


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 12, 2012)

5th edition now showing on Amazon as available for ?17.46 which is a bit more reasonable! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pumping-Ins...4128/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349969432&sr=8-1


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up Alison. It's taken long enough!!

M


----------

